# Some very important questions.



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 1 female auratus, and formerly 2 males- one died and the other escaped and was never seen again, but i have not been able to buy any more for several months. The female seems OK on her own, but i have read that Auratus are very communal. However, since the males have gone, i hardly see my Auratus anymore as she spends most of her time inside a hollow piece of wood. She does come out to eat, but that's about it. Should i get her another partner or just leave her on her own?

Another question that i have is the environment tendancies of auratus. My dart frog manual states that they are wholly terrestrial, but Wikipedia and my encyclopedia of frogs states that auratus can also be arboreal. This is backed up by the fact that i once entered my frog room to be greeted with the auratus sticking to the cage door about halfway up. So are they semi-arboreal, or do they just have the ability to climb?

This brings me to one more question. For several months now, i have had a gigantic terrarium in my back yard. It is about 5 feet long by 16 inches high, and i was wondering that if i made half of it terrestrial and half of it arboreal, i could put my Auratus and Azureus together. I know that mixing is frowned upon, but this tank is MASSIVE. If i were to bring the tank inside, sterilize it, and make a split environment for the auratus and azureus, could i put them in the same tank without a risk of crossbreeding? If i can, i will consider, but if they will crossbreed, i will use the tank for something else.

These questions are very important for me and my dart frogs. Can someone please give me some answers?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

She is probably not lonely, but the lethargy is not really a good sign. Temps maybe?

Anyways, most darts in the wild aren't really reading the guides we do so just about all arboreal frogs spend some time on the ground and vice versa. However, usually they will spend more time at one place or another so that's what we go by...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Auratus and azureus can certainly create hybrids. Making the terrarium half terrestrial and half arboreal will probably have little to no change on chances of mixed breeding because both auratus and azureus would still utilize the same areas for the most part. Auratus are mostly terrestrial, but they will climb to so give them floor space and some height, too. It's up to you whether or not to get another frog; a new frog would probably encourage more interactions and bring your female out a bit more, but frogs don't feel "lonely" so she is fine on her own. If you get another, make sure it is the same species and morph as your current one.
Bryan


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

OK, thanks, so i will keep my separate frogs as they are, and perhaps use the new tank for Tincs or Terribilis. And i may look into getting the Auratus a cage mate.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

terrestrial frogs dont only use the forest floor, they also climb, however since they generally are found towards the ground, as another member pointed out, they are considered terrestrial. arboreal really refers to animals who spend the majority of time high in the trees. these trees can be VERY tall (90ft +) so even though people talk about creating an "arboreal" environment it really isnt possible in ANY terrarium. even a six foot tall terrarium would only capture the habitat of a terrestrial frog if we're talking about how the frog lives in nature.

i agree that your frog does not need a mate, quite contrary, if you had multiple other animals from that enclosure perish, i personally wouldnt even consider adding another animal until you run some fecals on the remaining one. also, auratus are not communal frogs, they are aggressive and should be kept in pairs or trios (trios may need to be monitored heavily for signs of heavy aggression so that affected frogs can be removed) 

also, if you decide to "split" your large tank, like with a piece of glass or acrylic, i would suggest running fecals on both frogs since there is still a good possibility of some transmission of pathogens through cracks in silicone (like at the rim), etc.

james


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Could you could put a divider into the big tank and make 2 smaller enclosures? All you would need to do is make a top so you can access both sides, separately.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have decided on using the big tank for one of the biggest dart frogs. Currently i'm torn between Citronellas, Patricias, and Terribilis. What do you think i should get?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

For such a large tank, I would want a group of frogs for more interactions and interesting behaviors, so I would go with terribilis. Tincs might have trouble in a group, even in a large tank, and I personally wouldn't want to risk ending up with having to keep only a pair in there, but that's just my opinion.
Bryan


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitly terribilis!


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree a group frog with that large space would be more beneficial and pleasing to the eye. Terribilis/Bicolor would be awesome : )


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> For several months now, i have had a gigantic terrarium in my back yard.


I'm assuming the tank sat out all winter. I'd be testing the tank for leaks before I did anything. Just a heads up.

A colony of Leucs would be nice too. Not huge, but very bold and entertaining.


----------

